

Journalist becomes the story at Mark Zuckerberg SXSWi keynote - nickb
http://www.news.com/8301-13772_3-9889528-52.html

======
foonamefoo
Is this Hacker News or Valley Wag?

~~~
jgrahamc
This sort of thing makes me want to have public voting information on the site
and the ability to remove votes by certain people from my own news.yc front
page.

------
tlrobinson
Being a journalist at a tech conference/festival can be a dangerous thing...
just ask the Dateline mole at Defcon last summer, Michelle Madigan:

[http://blog.wired.com/27bstroke6/2007/08/media-mole-
at-d.htm...](http://blog.wired.com/27bstroke6/2007/08/media-mole-at-d.html)

Certainly these were different circumstances, though.

------
wumi
maybe this 'journalist' has a book coming out and would like to raise more
publicity about herself in order to get some interest in her book.

seems to be working quite well seeing as this 'news' is posted on a lot of
major tech sites.

------
wallflower
Is this the real Zuck? After that poor interview on CBS' 60 Minutes and the
'every 100 years' hype?

"By now, Lacy was becoming aware of how she was losing the crowd, and said,
"Anybody who's seen my (TV) show...has seen me throw a whole glass of water on
(Techcrunch founder Michael) Arrington."

With a sly look, Zuckerberg grabbed her water glass and moved it out of her
reach."

~~~
tlrobinson
Where can I see this video?

------
mosburger
I dunno - I just asked a friend of mine who was there if it was as bad as it
sounded in the article. His response was "it was worse." And this guy is a
pretty normal, even-keeled, somewhat-well-known-web-2.0-blogger guy, so I'd
bet he isn't overreacting.

------
eusman
this looks staged. I wonder how much she was paid

~~~
rp
The Austin-American Statesman has video at:

<http://www.austin360.com/news/mplayer/m/73367>

Judge for yourself.

~~~
tim2
If the whole interview was like this then the article blows this way out of
proportion.

